# AirPlay or ScreenCast to a TiVo from iPhone....is there a way?



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

For my primary TV, I have a TiVo Roamio, Apple TV, and Chromecast all attached to different HDMI inputs.

I know it's a "first world" problem to have to toggle the input each time, but since we are on the TiVo input 99% of the time, I was wondering if there was a way, or if they may someday implement, a way to send photos or video from my iPhone via WiFi to the TiVo like they do with AirPlay and screencasting. I do have the TiVo app on my iPhone which is handy for control or downloading a show _from_ my Roamio. But the reverse would be very convenient as well. Thanks!


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

dmk1974 said:


> For my primary TV, I have a TiVo Roamio, Apple TV, and Chromecast all attached to different HDMI inputs.
> 
> I know it's a "first world" problem to have to toggle the input each time, but since we are on the TiVo input 99% of the time, I was wondering if there was a way, or if they may someday implement, a way to send photos or video from my iPhone via WiFi to the TiVo like they do with AirPlay and screencasting. I do have the TiVo app on my iPhone which is handy for control or downloading a show _from_ my Roamio. But the reverse would be very convenient as well. Thanks!


I think you can pair a mobile device with the youtube app on Tivo and cast a video from the mobile device to the Tivo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Some of the apps support this. Netflix, Amazon and YouTube for sure. Not sure about any of the photos apps though. Although someone said that the Plex app does from Android devices, but not iOS yet.


----------



## serial_port_me05 (Nov 15, 2005)

Would love for that to work. So many apps to stream to smart tv's - why not TiVo?


----------

